# Recent builds



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I ordered two St. Croix SCIII blank kits from Mudhole. 7ft M fast action. I did my buddy's with a decorative wrap and marbled mine. Looking forward to seeing how they feel.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

those are some nice rods.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Read lots of reviews/forums saying the SCIII was their favorite blank for inshore... Hoping I agree with them


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great looking rods


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a good looking pair of rods you wrapped there.


----------



## cavalier (May 7, 2014)

Neat rods. Love the Marbling work. Have bought a rod kit from Mudhole, but still to get down to assembling it.

Regards
Cavalier


----------

